# My Quest for Fitness



## Tweaked (Aug 28, 2002)

August 1, 2002 is a day I will remember forever.  Something happened that day that made me decide that something had to change.  Im 21,  5'6" and used to weight 130lbs about three years ago.  I was fit, in shape, and was well built for a surfer.  I moved away to another island in Hawaii with my gf to go to school.  Since Ive given up surfing and almost all physical activity.  Three years later, I am a 170lbs with a belly that doesnt really show under a tshirt, but once my shirt comes off you can tell I dont do much physical activity.  I went surfing about two months ago and my board wouldnt float me properly.  Just to give you and Idea here is my picture.

Aug01'02  Boy Am I fat! 27.2% fat to be exact






I didnt know there was online forums for this type of thing, but anyhow I have been keeping weekly photos for reference and insparation for myself.

Aug08'02 25.9%





Aug13'02 24.7%





Aug23'02 23.9%





The last picture is 156 pounds, thats a total of 14lbs in about three weeks time.  I am taking Hydroxycut, CLA, and Vitamin B Complex.  My Goal on Aug. 1st was to get to 150lbs, through Diet, Cardio, and Weights. Then start Creatine/Protien with only Weights to get cut.  So far so good and Im at 154lbs.  Cant wait to take this weeks picture.


----------



## Tweaked (Aug 28, 2002)

Diet:

Breakfast:  Oatmeal, Bananas, Cereal/Milk, Bread, Apple Juice
Lunch:  Oatmeal, Bananas, Papayas, Melons, Protien Bar, Chef Salad, Orange Juice
Dinner: Subway 6" Ham + Cheese, Bananas, Pasta, Oatmeal, Oranges

Liquids:  Hell Of Alot of water!!! about 96oz of water


----------



## Tweaked (Aug 28, 2002)

Excercise 6am-7am:

Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday:  
Shoulders, Chest, Triceps, Thighs

Monday, Wednesday, Friday:  
Abs, Abs, Abs, Biceps,  Bike Ride 5min x2, 10min x1


Hydroxycut, CLA, VB Complex taken immediatley upon waking.
Water and bread consumed also immediatly upon waking.

Oatmeal, and Banana Consumed Immediately after workout.


----------



## Tweaked (Aug 28, 2002)

Starting the first of sept.  im going to be taking protien supplement along with Creatine and ALA.  This should really bulk me up and drop my body fat percentages.  I am going to drop alot of the carbs in my diet for more protien rich sources and consume a little more fats from nuts and lean meats like turkey and chicken.  Hope to see alot of progress from me.

I look forward for your support as I reach my goals.


----------



## Tweaked (Aug 30, 2002)

8/30/2002


----------



## Tweaked (Aug 30, 2002)

I started a new workout plan yesterday


On mondays, wednesdays, and fridays I do abs in conjunction with the muscle groups listed below

Monday and Thursday
Shoulders
Neck
Chest

Tuesday and Fridays
Wings
Triceps
Biceps
Forearms

Wednesdays and Saturdays
Thighs
Calves
Bike Ride

I figure that each muscle group gets at least two day of rest to repair and build up. The only muscle group that gets less rest is my abdominal area which I have read needs less time to recover anyhow. They do get two days of rest on the weekend so it should be a problem. 

On all excercises ive been lifting five-seven reps to failure, with heaviest weights as I can. I am using various excercises, trying not to over do one excercise per muscle group. Im also doing 3 about 6 sets of each muscle group, and Im slowly gonna increase this to 8 or 9 as I get stronger.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tweaked *_
> Diet:
> 
> Breakfast:  Oatmeal, Bananas, Cereal/Milk, Bread, Apple Juice
> ...




Welcome to IM Tweaked! Do you mind if we offer suggestions on improvement?

You're diet is extremely high in carbs and far too low in protein and EFA's.

You would do far better to limit your daily fruit intake to 1 or 2 pieces a day. You can only store about 100g of carbs from fruits per day and you're getting way more than that. You have virtually no protein in your diet...you need protein in order to repair muscle damage from working out. Are you a vegetarian?

You also need to add some fats....flax seed & olive oil, nuts, egg yolks, etc.

Your new diet and training program sound like an improvement...do you want to post the details for us to have a look at?


----------



## Tweaked (Aug 30, 2002)

*I edited my new workout post, please read it again.

I would love for as many people as possible to provide me with suggestions!!!!

THx w8tlifter....... but wth is EFA?


Ill state teh obvious here.  I know my diet SUX!  But problem is, I dont know what the hell to eat!!! Im afraid of gaining back the weight I fought so hard to lose. I work 30hrs a week, and go to school full time!  Im having problems with cooking my own meals, so i just grab stuff that are easy to make ie. the fruits and breads.

You guys got any suggestions on stuff thats easy to make, yet provides me with the right type of fats, and protien that I need.
Im not a vegetarian, just eating like one cause I was trying to lose wieght.  Most of the weight loss is behind me now, and I want to start to build muscle, so eating less isnt a concern anymore. I just want to eat moderately so I dont gain my fat back.

I already started consuming protien drinks.  Im getting about 35g right after I work out.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 30, 2002)

Male Cutting Plan

Fat Loss Primer 

Bulking w/ Slow Burners 

These threads should help w/ what to eat and how to eat it.

EFA = Essential Fatty Acids....healthy fats.

You don't need to eat less protein in order to lose fat...in fact, protein is the best thing to eat. You should lower your sugars in order to lose fat most effectively.

Do you not work back?


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 30, 2002)

Wings....right, lol.

Maybe you could right down your entire routine?

I think you should up your rep range a bit.....8-10 or 12.


----------



## NickB (Aug 30, 2002)

wow, holy shit. i wish i could lose weight like that without pills. god damn. heh.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> wow, holy shit. i wish i could lose weight like that without pills. god damn. heh.



You don't need to lose "weight" Nick...you need to add muscles! There is a big difference between losing weight and losing fat....do you want to be a thin skinny person or do you want to be cut w/ muscles? It's all about body composition, not body weight...I've seen your pics...you need to focus on gaining muscle, and your bodyfat will get lower just by doing that!


----------



## Tweaked (Aug 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Wings....right, lol.
> 
> Maybe you could right down your entire routine?
> ...



wings?  well i dont knwo what to call them, Im a newbie...

Ive been doing alot of research on many different boards, and many different websites.  The reason Im only doing 5-7 reps is because Im lifting very close to my max.  Im going to failure everytime.  I guess you can call it a HITS workout.


----------



## Tweaked (Aug 30, 2002)

ok, dont flame me if you dont know what some of the excercises Im doing are cause I dont know what they are called, I just made names up for them so I knew what they were.  If you do know what im talking about please correct me where I am wrong.

http://www.aloha.net/~brank/workout.htm
Also Im am weak in comparison to some of the people on here so please dont flame the amount that I lift LOL...

also, the gym im at, they have a machine where the machine has weights on it and the weights had numbers on it denoting how much it weighed.  The machine is old and the numbers have been rubbed off.  So I have no idea how much I am actually lifting.  I just go by the number of plates to keep track of my progress.  I think each plate weights about 10 pounds but I cannot be certain.
Also, for the leg training, I dont have a number in the weights because I dont know what my max will be.  I will find that out tomorow morning when I do my max for my legs for the first time.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 31, 2002)

Shoulder and Neck Pull Up = Upright Row?? 

Tricep Pushup = Not sure what this is considering it's listed w/ Lats?

Butterfly = Pulldowns?? 



> *Wings  6 Sets  *
> 
> Butterfly  3 Sets  6 Plates
> Tricep Pushup  3 Sets  10 Plates
> ...



Just curious where you got this routine from, since a Seated Row uses back/biceps and not triceps.

What's important is that you progressively increase your weights, not how much you actually lift...so don't worry about comparing your weights to someone else...no one expects a beginner to have record-breaking lifts....just be sure you increase your weights and/or reps each week and you'll know you're progressing.


----------



## Tweaked (Aug 31, 2002)

Yeah! Upright Row!!!!!  thanks for letting me know what that one is called.

and the seated row, I thought I felt most of the burn in my tris?  but i dunno, thats good if it works my bis, cause I was a little short on excercises to work my bis.  Now I can substitute something else in for my tris and use that for my bis.

thanks for the help.

Like I said im new to all this, I created teh workout myself.


----------



## lina (Aug 31, 2002)

Welcome to IM!  You are doing great progress from the pics I see !


----------



## Tweaked (Aug 31, 2002)

Thanks for the words of encouragement Lina.

Id also like to add to my diary, Ive lost another pound as I hopped on the scale this morning.  That brings me down to 152.  Ive also like to note that I lost another 2% of body fat bringing me down to 21.4% body fat.

Im trying to cut down on carbs but I just cant find the right foods for my diet.  Im trying to eat more egg whites and nuts.   But I still crave bread and fruits.  I just have a hard time seeing them as unhealthy


----------



## NickB (Aug 31, 2002)

They arent unhealthy, per se.... and if you're losing weight on them, damn, keep it. Just add more protein. Without protein you WILL NOT grow.

And w8, i know, i just cant get it through my head


----------



## Tweaked (Sep 1, 2002)

Im looking for reasons on why I am loosing so much weight.  It obviously has to do with my diet and excercise.  But I also suspect that one or two of my pills are really breaking down fat tissue in my body.


----------



## Tweaked (Sep 1, 2002)

Ok, I bought my supplements today!

I bought,

ALA
CLA
Whey Protien
Creatine

Started taking it today.


----------



## Tweaked (Sep 2, 2002)

Had a good workout today.

Im taking all my supplements.

I added 10 pounds to my upright rows and felt great knowing I was able to surpass last times max.  I did all my excercises to failure.  When I mean failure, I mean failure.  I could almost not pick myself up off the bench press machine LOL....


----------



## Tweaked (Sep 2, 2002)

Month of August.
Same Pics as above, but more dramatic seeing a side by side from beginning to end.


----------

